#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Some tips to protect us from credit card information thefts

## Helena

Nowadays almost every transactions happens through credit cards.The critical part is that thieves need only a minute or a second to steal your credit card data.
Here are some proactive methods to protect yourself from such thefts.



Avoid doing transactions/purchases with unfamiliar online vendorsIf you feel that your information has been compromised, notify your financial institutions as soon as possibleMonitor your accounts regularly.Set up mobile banking alerts for your smartphone.Don't log on to your banking sites or accounts in public computers.Don't log on to your email in public computers if your corresponds with that mail.It's better to have a separate e-mail for such transactions


*Hope this would help you.* :Thumbs:

----------


## Moana

> Nowadays almost every transactions happens through credit cards.The critical part is that thieves need only a minute or a second to steal your credit card data.
> Here are some proactive methods to protect yourself from such thefts.
> 
> 
> 
> Avoid doing transactions/purchases with unfamiliar online vendorsIf you feel that your information has been compromised, notify your financial institutions as soon as possibleMonitor your accounts regularly.Set up mobile banking alerts for your smartphone.Don't log on to your banking sites or accounts in public computers.Don't log on to your email in public computers if your corresponds with that mail.It's better to have a separate e-mail for such transactions
> 
> 
> *Hope this would help you.*


Yeah It was real helpful hope theses tips would be helpful as well
Simple Ways to Avoid Credit Card Fraud.

----------


## Helena

> Yeah It was real helpful hope theses tips would be helpful as well
> Simple Ways to Avoid Credit Card Fraud.


Thank you Shivani for sharing it with us. It is really helpful

----------

